# Can coconut milk stand long cooking times?



## Anau (Oct 12, 2005)

Will it break down like animal's milk when cooked for extended periods of time?


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 12, 2005)

thai curries use it a lot and often cook for 20 minutes etc without issue.  But I have not gone beyond that.


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 12, 2005)

It will not curdle if you cook it for an hour or longer periods of time but if you cook it for a long time, it's best to leave it on low and simmer rather than keep it boiling for that long. 

I normally cook the soup, curry etc first without the coconut milk.  Once the flavors all mingle the last thing to go in is coconut milk and then I turn the stove to a simmer and let it cook for an hour or so.  The flavors stay a bit milder and sweeter that way.


----------



## Haggis (Oct 12, 2005)

I would not worry about it curdling, but extended periods of cooking may diminish the flavour.


----------



## Anau (Oct 12, 2005)

OK, thanks. I just had a recipe for chicken lu'au (chicken and taro leaves stewed in coconut milk) but the directions are kind of ambiguous and just wanted to make sure it was ok to cook it for that long.


----------



## Jikoni (Oct 19, 2005)

No it will not curdle at all. I have recipes where I have to cook coconut milk in whatever it is for long, but never has it curdled, it seems to thicken if anything as the water in it evaporates.


----------



## Anau (Oct 20, 2005)

yeah, I tried it out in the crockpot.  no curdling at all after a couple hours


----------

